# Panamint City California



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2016)

I went for a little jaunt with my sister and my mother to Panamint City, California this past week.  Not the easiest place to get to (pretty much a full day hike to get out there) but a fascinating place for sure.  Lots of open mine shafts and tunnels, lots of ruins, lots of beautiful minerals, and lots of broken glass, including some heartbreaking stuff.  Even some pictoglyphs!  I'm sure some digging went on before the place was added to the National Park...although there was not much evidence of that.  Saw several broken pieces of Old Valley Whiskey flasks, cathedral peppersauces, and Log Cabin Bitters bottles.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

That's pretty cool.  Was there anything in that box well???


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2016)

That appeared to actually be a mine shaft.  I could not see bottom but it was a long ways down.  There were a number of these in random locations...looks like people blindly sinking shafts on a claim in the hope they might hit something.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 14, 2016)

That's completely foreign to me here growing up in New Orleans and the Mississippi Gulf Coast.  Three feet down and you need scuba gear


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm with you on that...digging here in east Texas can be quite wet.  Not up there though...Panamint is in the mountains of Death Valley.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2016)

Great pictures!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 18, 2016)

It was a very cool hike.  Half way up there is a spring called "Brewery Spring" and a foundation next to it that I would imagine was the brewery.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 20, 2016)

Perfect time of year for such a jaunt! Unless you prefer triple digit temps...


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 20, 2016)

Yep...was in the low 30's at night and upper 50's during the day.  I wouldn't want to do that hike in the summer...the upper portion of the hike has no shade at all!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 31, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> That appeared to actually be a mine shaft. I could not see bottom but it was a long ways down. There were a number of these in random locations...looks like people blindly sinking shafts on a claim in the hope they might hit something.



Some of those mine shafts, you can’t see the bottom of! (Vertical shaft mines) I threw a big rock in, it bounced and bounced and bounced down into the distance, for about a minute. That mine shaft was big enough that they dumped a Jeep into it- flat scary! That town, Panamint, looks interesting. Is it in,the sierras, too? And the town above Bodie...I just want to check that out. Isn’t there another ghosts town that mark twain used to frequent... as you come into Bodie, going that same direction but past Bodie & down hill- that direction? (Past where they made the Chinese guy and any Indians live, Bellow the silver mine)


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 31, 2021)

bottlediggingcop said:


> That's completely foreign to me here growing up in New Orleans and the Mississippi Gulf Coast. Three feet down and you need scuba gear



In many of the hard rock mines down a few hundred of feet,some mines are flooded with seepage from natural springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 31, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Some of those mine shafts, you can’t see the bottom of! (Vertical shaft mines) I threw a big rock in, it bounced and bounced and bounced down into the distance, for about a minute. That mine shaft was big enough that they dumped a Jeep into it- flat scary! That town, Panamint, looks interesting. Is it in,the sierras, too? And the town above Bodie...I just want to check that out. Isn’t there another ghosts town that mark twain used to frequent... as you come into Bodie, going that same direction but past Bodie & down hill- that direction? (Past where they made the Chinese guy and any Indians live, Bellow the silver mine)



Rhyolite near the entrance to death valley, by Beatty Nv.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 19, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Rhyolite near the entrance to death valley, by Beatty Nv.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Y’all make me have to get someone to babysit the cattery and pack the rv! it’s been a long year and it’s time to go back. It’s a great time of year for there…. I heard of a fire near Carson city, so right on schedule. It’s really hard to get away, in this business. I take a couple of the cats, always. But miss airplane ears won’t let me go without her…. And misses nothing, on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Who’s having babies and who has babies…. But other than that kind of thing, I love my job! Bodie and Virginia city are calling….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 23, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Y’all make me have to get someone to babysit the cattery and pack the rv! it’s been a long year and it’s time to go back. It’s a great time of year for there…. I heard of a fire near Carson city, so right on schedule. It’s really hard to get away, in this business. I take a couple of the cats, always. But miss airplane ears won’t let me go without her…. And misses nothing, on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are your cats Ossie cats or Serville cats? Are they a lot of work? Beautiful animals.’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 25, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Are your cats Ossie cats or Serville cats? Are they a lot of work? Beautiful animals.’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you. My girl here, is Kira, my soul mate, I’m pretty sure! And she is 75% African Serval and 25% Savannah, making her a very high percentage Savannah, is why I can legally have her in Cali. She is also sister to Justin Bieber’s famous Savannah’s…. I hear he will be staring them in a weekly show? He’s taken so much flack for having them! These cats are just amazing…. She jumped in the ocean, her first time seeing it and walks on a leash like a dream.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 25, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> I'm with you on that...digging here in east Texas can be quite wet.  Not up there though...Panamint is in the mountains of Death Valley.


Hottest recorded temp on earth was recorded in Death Valley-134.1⁰F on July 10th 1913.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 25, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Thank you. My girl here, is Kira, my soul mate, I’m pretty sure! And she is 75% African Serval and 25% Savannah, making her a very high percentage Savannah, is why I can legally have her in Cali. She is also sister to Justin Bieber’s famous Savannah’s…. I hear he will be staring them in a weekly show? He’s taken so much flack for having them! These cats are just amazing…. She jumped in the ocean, her first time seeing it and walks on a leash like a dream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think they are amazing cats, I’ve had a variety of house cats for 40 + years and I love their different personalities. From what I read about the more “wild” cats, they require a large protected outdoor space( caged in) andvthat they really mark their territory’s lot. Do you have problems with them spraying in the house and truck or can that behavior be trained out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hottest recorded temp on earth was recorded in Death Valley-134.1⁰F on July 10th 1913.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Omg, that’s hot! That alone would make you want to be 100 feet in a cool hard rock mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 25, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I think they are amazing cats, I’ve had a variety of house cats for 40 + years and I love their different personalities. From what I read about the more “wild” cats, they require a large protected outdoor space( caged in) andvthat they really mark their territory’s lot. Do you have problems with them spraying in the house and truck or can that behavior be trained out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Usually, the females don’t spray, but for a couple of them. The males, I raise in the house, but have to move them to the 1000 sq ft covered and double screened in catio. That goes for males or the “litter box challenged” females. (You defiantly make sure they are caged in, when you paid $14,000.00 for a cat.) I have cameras all over, Back there. Also we get a lot of raccoons, coyotes (& the occasional dirtbag looking for opened cars or any Opportune random sellable object) I’d like to see them break into the catio, where Leroy is (1 of a very few in his lill family- the first dna recognized bobcat hybrid ever, and he has a bad attitude, a hair trigger temper, and is huge- he’s a liability, for real.) I will never breed him, because of temperament issues. There are study’s where they took 100 spraying studs, neutered them, and all but 9% didn’t spray anymore. It helps having the very best litter boxes I could find- 1 is plumbed into the toilet, where it cleans the litter with sterilizing solution + h2o and you never have to buy litter for that or scoop it. It’s cool. And 2 litter robots are second best- so if it’s always clean like that, that really cuts down on that problem. Another thing that plays in here is if you have some cats that don’t get along, and maybe are scared? They will go on things, like for instance 1 of the 6 cat wheels here? To claim whatever it is they just peed on…. Or possibly not to go in the same place where they smell their nemesis? But you won’t walk in my place and even suspect there are 14 cats plus babies living here. And if anyone is interested in giving a free spayed sv a home, I have- I’m retiring her to a GREAT home only. (Inside unless catio or leash) She’s sweet and clean and loves camping and walking on a leash. So if anyone’s interested, pm me.  I also have 4 available & adorable F5 Savannah kittens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jul 2, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Usually, the females don’t spray, but for a couple of them. The males, I raise in the house, but have to move them to the 1000 sq ft covered and double screened in catio. That goes for males or the “litter box challenged” females. (You defiantly make sure they are caged in, when you paid $14,000.00 for a cat.) I have cameras all over, Back there. Also we get a lot of raccoons, coyotes (& the occasional dirtbag looking for opened cars or any Opportune random sellable object) I’d like to see them break into the catio, where Leroy is (1 of a very few in his lill family- the first dna recognized bobcat hybrid ever, and he has a bad attitude, a hair trigger temper, and is huge- he’s a liability, for real.) I will never breed him, because of temperament issues. There are study’s where they took 100 spraying studs, neutered them, and all but 9% didn’t spray anymore. It helps having the very best litter boxes I could find- 1 is plumbed into the toilet, where it cleans the litter with sterilizing solution + h2o and you never have to buy litter for that or scoop it. It’s cool. And 2 litter robots are second best- so if it’s always clean like that, that really cuts down on that problem. Another thing that plays in here is if you have some cats that don’t get along, and maybe are scared? They will go on things, like for instance 1 of the 6 cat wheels here? To claim whatever it is they just peed on…. Or possibly not to go in the same place where they smell their nemesis? But you won’t walk in my place and even suspect there are 14 cats plus babies living here. And if anyone is interested in giving a free spayed sv a home, I have- I’m retiring her to a GREAT home only. (Inside unless catio or leash) She’s sweet and clean and loves camping and walking on a leash. So if anyone’s interested, pm me. I also have 4 available & adorable F5 Savannah kittens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wow, that sounds like a full time job. Good to know it’s not hopeless, the spraying. Thanks for the detailed information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

